# Panasonic's new Rugged camera with EVF



## Chaitanya (May 11, 2018)

Panasonic has announced their new rugged camera TS7/FT7 with evf. 
https://www.dpreview.com/news/0758644839/panasonic-lumix-ts7-ft7-is-first-rugged-compact-camera-to-have-built-in-evf


----------

